
Migrating from Mastodon to Pleroma - Icyphox
https://icyphox.sh/blog/mastodon-to-pleroma/
======
djsumdog
It's pretty amazing Alex made that Mastodon to Pleroma migrator. Moon had some
early scripts that didn't work out so well and he ended up loosing them
anyway. Seems like an insane amount of work. I still maintain both a Mastodon
and Pleroma server. I'm not sure if I'll ditch one eventually.

